# tronisti



## Malaia

He visto en una revista italiana este titulo: "tronisti d'assalto". Supongo que es el plural de "trono" pero no entiendo el sentido porque es refiriéndose a unos hombres de muy bien ver en Italia.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sí, el tronista es el que está sentado en el trono.
Aquí son famosos porque hay un programa de televisión (que me niego a ver) donde unos chicos y unas chicas se ponen ahí sentados como unos reyes y conocen a muchas personas para una futura relación amorosa.


----------



## Malaia

¿Son los personajes de programas que unen parejas? entonces cómo los denomino: ¿triunfitos, como los de operación triunfo?


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm es que no existe una traducción correcta, creo, porque es algo muy típico de ese programa.

No sé cómo explicarlo bien:
unas personas buscan una pareja. Van al programa y alternándose entre ellos por unos cuantos meses, reciben la visita en el programa, de personas dispuestas a ser pareja de uno de esos personajes. Y en el programa se conocen y traen regalos, etc y al final el tronista escoge una persona que llegará a ser su novia/o.


----------



## traduttrice

Malaia said:


> entonces cómo los denomino: ¿triunfitos, como los de operación triunfo?


_Idiotas_ es la traducción justa. Hablando en serio, yo no lo traduciría... lo dejaría entre comillas y explicaría de qué se trata _"tronistas" [participantes de un reality show de unión de parejas]_; es similar al caso de las "_velinas_" (uy, qué feo suena...)


----------



## xeneize

Jaja, sí, son unos pelot...Bueno, comparto tu opinión de dejarlo sin traducir.
Saludos


----------



## Silvia10975

traduttrice said:


> _Idiotas_ es la traducción justa.
> Hablando en serio, yo no lo traduciría... lo dejaría entre comillas y explicaría de qué se trata _"tronistas" [participantes de un reality show de unión de parejas]_; es similar al caso de las "_velinas_" (uy, qué feo suena...)


¡Completamente de acuerdo contigo!
Pones la palabra en cursiva (¿se dice así?) o entre comillas y explicas, como te dijeron, el significado.
Seguro que con el título del programa querían jugar con las frases: "cronisti d'assalto" "tronisti d'assalto"...


----------



## Malaia

Ok...entonces lo traduzco por "inútiles al asalto"


----------



## sabrinita85

O también "holgazanes al asalto".


----------



## Neuromante

¿Trono no tendrá que ver con una forma "elegante" de referirse al retrete? Es que funciona perfectamente dentro del contexto


----------



## sabrinita85

No, il trono es donde se sientan los chicos/as que buscan pareja.
Ahora me parece que están sentados en sillones sobrios, pero hace unos años eran realmente tronos, pintados de oro, etc.


----------



## xeneize

Mirá vos lo informada que está Sabrinita...
Jaja, sí, es así, se hace referencia al sillón donde se sientan, no al retrete...
Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

Información indirecta... mis amigas me tiene al día sobre este programa...

Y sí, aunque el retrete sería el sitio más adecuado, estos personajes se sientan en un sillón.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo lo decía por el contexto...


----------



## Malaia

Se me ocurre la palabra "entronado" para esos que se sientan en tronos...¿va bien?


----------



## Neuromante

Pero *tronado* es una forma (Rara, pero se usa) para decir *loco*


----------



## xeneize

Sí, por eso encajaría incluso mejor...


----------

